# Insulin on Large Muscle Group Days Only?



## NbleSavage (May 2, 2015)

Saw this posted elsewhere, author Gavin Kane. Interesting approach to slin - thoughts?

AP
Since this article was originally written, new ideas have come to light and been tested, not only by me, but also by my band of guinee pigs with awesome success.

We decided to remove the daily injection pattern and move into a more infrequent schedule to prevent insulin resistence and shutting down the bodies natural ability to continue to regenerate insulin from the pancreas.

So after talking with Milos, Chad and others I tried and found a two day schedule, max three day schedule to be optimal to induce massive hypertrophy and minimize insulin resistance. It should be coordinated and timed with the largest muscle groups trained, such as taken 2 times per week pwo after legs and then also with back.

Maximize your nutrition intake, I cannot stress enough that up to 30-40% of your daily intake of food should be during this window of opportunity. Immediately take in some glucose and whey pwo, followed up by a super clean meal of high carb, moderate protein. Have pancakes and eggs, chicken and rice, lean beef and potatoes, etc.

So the protocol is now this:
Take 10-15ius pwo only 2-3 days per week but never in successive days. There must be at least one day in between injections. Lower is better here, so start with 2 times per week, 10iu.

If you are not making the gains, then stay at 2x per week but now do morning and pwo. Same thing, 10iu injects with clean carbs, no fat. Please use Humalog. I know a lot of guys are using Humulin R and I can help you with that if that is all you can get, but log is so much easier to use.

Anyway, you can go up to 3x per day, breakfast, lunch, and dinner 2x per week and really maximize your gains from slin. It really is all in the nutrition with slin, so if you don't want to eat and commit, then don't f'in do it.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 4, 2015)

This is an interesting article and definitely worth a try.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 4, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## deadlift666 (May 4, 2015)

I got good results doing it just pre-workout a few days a week. Focused it on weak points though like chest and arms. 

Also I don't really have time to worry about going hypo while I'm at work, so I've only done morning a few times.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 5, 2015)

Thinking of running this in the fall during my next bulk.

10 IUs (scaling-up to 10) 2x per week on leg & back day.


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 6, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Thinking of running this in the fall during my next bulk.
> 
> 10 IUs (scaling-up to 10) 2x per week on leg & back day.



If you do im def in on this read for sure !!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 7, 2015)

Tempting to start try this sooner. I'm on a cut at present & things are going well so I believe I'm going to wait another couple of months before giving this a go.


----------

